# REW with Radio Shack ANALOG SPL meter



## xboy (Mar 29, 2008)

One quick question, when using REW with the RS Analog SPL meter what should the meter be set to?

C weighting?
Slow Response?
dial to 80?

:dizzy:


----------



## Canadian_Dude (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes, yes yes is how I did mine.


----------



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

Yes, that's what's described in the REW documentation:

_Your SPL meter's range should be set to the value normally used for speaker level calibration and must not be altered while using REW. If you are using the Radio Shack meter, select the 80dB range if you calibrate your system at 75dB (this is the standard level recommended by DolbyTM).

Set your meter to C weighting. If you are using a microphone and preamplifier for measurement, untick the C Weighted SPL Meter box in the Mic/Meter Settings._


----------



## xboy (Mar 29, 2008)

I couldn't see in the help files mention anything about setting the meter to SLOW or FAST response; thus why I asked.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The slow or fast settings only affect the meter reading, not the meter output, so it doesn't really matter for REW. I've updated the help files to say to use slow, as that is easier to read.


----------

